# Brightness



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone else put their Gnex next to their S3? I have both phones set to maximum brightness, tell me what you think.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

The S3 has a separate brightness toggle for the browser. By default it's on auto brightness. Toggle that off and try again









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't seem to find the browser brightness setting. Could it be because I have AOKP installed?

Edit-Just pulled up Weatherbug Elite side by side, and the brightness difference is still noticeable.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Ahhhh. Yes. Thought you were on TW.

What kernel are you using? You mess with the brightness hacks that AOKP/CM implement?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Hell no to TW. It was only on the S3 for the time it took me to activate the phone.







Haven't checked the kernel settings, yet. I'll do that next.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Go into the automatic backlight menu here. Some of these options can greatly decrease the brightness...








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chuckleb0ne (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks pretty bright when turned up. The galaxy s3 should be the victor.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I've checked everything. The Nexus comes up brighter every time. Anyone else have the two phones, so they can do a side by side? Since they are both HD Super Amoled, I wouldn't expect there to really be a victor, just the same.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I've checked everything. The Nexus comes up brighter every time. Anyone else have the two phones, so they can do a side by side? Since they are both HD Super Amoled, I wouldn't expect there to really be a victor, just the same.


I gave my GNex to my wife and side by side the S3 has a better display color wise, better for seeing outside and brighter. However she is on stock JB and I'm on a TW based ROM.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm going to give another ROM a try. I only use one at a time, so I guess it's not a big deal.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Spotmark said:


> I've checked everything. The Nexus comes up brighter every time. Anyone else have the two phones, so they can do a side by side? Since they are both HD Super Amoled, I wouldn't expect there to really be a victor, just the same.


Did you turn up color multipliers/gamma settings on the nexus?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

For a fair test, I'd flash stock/clean CM10 or AOKP on both, then compare.


----------

